

3 UX Ideas to Help HelloFax - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/16953641110/3-ux-ideas-to-help-hellofax

======
fourspace
Great ideas. I'd love to see more sites incorporate their actual value add to
the user into the sign up process. If your site is about uploading images, get
me to do that BEFORE I sign up. If your site is about participating in a
conversation, let me participate before asking me for my credentials. You
don't have to actually allow the action to proceed before sign up, but you can
let the user in to see where the magic happens and, with any luck, they'll
already be invested in going further.

~~~
jason_shah
I agree in a lot of ways. Apparently HelloFax tried incorporated file uploads
into the sign up process, but it dropped conversions. I wonder though if it's
OK to see registrations drop if it increases long term engagement and value of
users.

------
orky56
You have some really great analysis here. I'd challenge you to mock up what
the solution might be since that more clearly communicates your intent.
Otherwise, it feels like a usability session rather than a holistic UX review.
As they say, a good idea is only as good as you can communicate it. HelloFax
would definitely benefit from your work.

~~~
jason_shah
Thanks for the feedback and challenge. I'm definitely planning on doing some
mocks of these recommendations and the ones I have done for Listia and CarWoo!
soon. You're absolutely right in saying how important communicating the idea
is, and I think it's always more valuable to have a suggested improvement than
just a criticism, too.

So, mockups on the way!

